# In your opinion?



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

Im going to start a new proyect preety soon i have 60g tank drilled.Im going to make a acrylic sump for.I never had a 60g before has anyone had one before.So im not sure how much rock i want to put in.Anybody has a sugestion for me.The tank is going to be a reef mix with hard coral,soft coral and fish.How much rock would you put in? in the meen time ill be *gaming all day lol


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*First of all im glad to see youre enjoying the new smileys i added,

Next IMHO, You should use at least 1 # per gallon of premium cured liverock in your tank. This could get pretty expensive right off the bat, so i would build your reef base starting on the bare bottom of your tank, with quality base rock, then add your substrate, then you can continue to build your reef with nice coraline encrusted fancy rock as $Bucks make themselves available. But thats just my 2cents worth.
*


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

sounds good.Now i need to locate my near LFS so i can check the price on the base rock cuz im goign to see if i can biuld the back wall with faom and base rock and pvc then give it a coat of fiber glass paint so the fish ahve cave in the back wall what you think Jim.I told ya i was going to try somthing new lol


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

cant wait to see this tank build. I personally dont care for foam walls. But I have been fallowing a on another site that turned out really nice. I will post a link if you would like.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

+1 to JIM


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*It will be nice to see your build if you can document it from each step. How wide is your tank front to back ? will this leave you plenty of swimming room in the front ?*


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

robertmathern said:


> cant wait to see this tank build. I personally dont care for foam walls. But I have been fallowing a on another site that turned out really nice. I will post a link if you would like.


can you send me the link in a PM or Email


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

+2 to Jim.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

I will post the biuld of this tank i love doing things like this and more if its somthing i have never done i can't wait to start lol.The same as when i get my own house in Fl. i want to try plywood... A 200g plywood tank that would be amazing as now im going to start on planograms of this tank and will post them soon .. that way you guy's can give me ideas in the prosses


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ever think about making your own live rock? It's not hard and that way you can build caves and such as you want them. For my next project I want to do a whole DIY tank. All you need to make your own LR is portland cement and Aragonite Sand and you can cut Styrofoam molds to look anyway you want them. I know for me I've seen a lot of tank and after awhile they all start to look the same. So I know what you mean about different. In my reef tank I used 3\4in. & 1\2in. acrylic rods and drilled holes in the LR and made tables, caves, shelves, towers and arches. And it opened the tank up for a lot of swim room for the fish and alot of room for placement of coral.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

good thinking trouble93


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Joey said:


> good thinking trouble93


Thanks


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

trouble i think i saw somthing similer in durty jobs tho


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Joey said:


> trouble i think i saw somthing similer in durty jobs tho


How soon are you setting this tank up Joey?


----------

